# Firewood



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

What to do with all that firewood and rocks with have around the house ?

Here's one thing that's fun to make with that STUFF.


Bj


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Now that is a cool idea.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

I'll bet that won;t last 2 minutes when the grand kids arrive. Be sure to make enough for each one 

Looks like a fun little project and "cheap" as well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

You know grand kids they like just about anything I make out of wood,,, I make alot of jig saw puzzles all week long just to give them something to do on the weekends when they drop over, they get a bit harder each time I make a new one, more cuts, they realy enjoy them but this week I said lets make something new, so I saw the fire wood and a chicken pattern I had in a book ,the BOSS had some old beans in the kitchen and said that would make them happy,, so I made one for this weekend drop by...see below...

Plus two blank ones with a bag of beans and bottle of white glue so they can do it also when they get home..  


Bj 

=========


Bob N said:


> Bj,
> 
> I'll bet that won;t last 2 minutes when the grand kids arrive. Be sure to make enough for each one
> 
> Looks like a fun little project and "cheap" as well.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

I love that Rooster and kept a copy for later down the road when our little one gets a bit older. A great weekend project except for cleaning the glue off those little sticky hands


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

hahahahahahahahahahaha LOL LOL ,that's the fun part hahah..

I would say ....
Now put the glue on your hands and put them together and hold them there for just a bit and I will be right back,,,, little ones...   it would take them about hour or so for them to peel the glue off,, I still like doing that...peeling the glue off my fingers   LOL LOL I know crazy old man..


Bj 




Bob N said:


> Bj,
> 
> I love that Rooster and kept a copy for later down the road when our little one gets a bit older. A great weekend project except for cleaning the glue off those little sticky hands


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A couple of very nice project ideas BJ. What could be better than getting the little ones involved in the creative process at an early age? At age 2 my son wanted to help with everything. Now at age 17 I am lucky to see him a couple times a year, let alone get him to try and build anything.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

That is fantastic BJ.
Thanks for the ideas.
All you guys take care.
Doyle


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Neat idea Bob, thanks for posting it. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike

My boys ,,I could not keep them out of the tools, from about 6 years old and on , now one has his own shop and the other one wants one, but he needs to buy a house 1st...I don't know the kids now days can get a house....so dam hight in price and payments...I got my 1st. house when I was 18 for 50.oo down and I moved in the next day...FHA take over payment thing.... but no longer that way...I had my 6th house by the time I was 21 and was renting them out...but that's gone now too ,you need to live in them now ...  

It's funny that the older the kiids get the smarter I am...like most kids when they are 17 or so dad is a dump S*** my dad had BLACK tires on his car and for the life of me I could not get that, but now I know why, you got to wash them white wall suckers...

by the way the grand kids (girls) are 4 and 5, the ones that stop by on the weekends, the best day in my week and I always look forward to it, I also have some down in GA. that are 12 and 14 ....my oldest is 41 she is down in HOT GA. 

Just more stuff you didn't need to know     LOL 


Bj 

========


Mike said:


> A couple of very nice project ideas BJ. What could be better than getting the little ones involved in the creative process at an early age? At age 2 my son wanted to help with everything. Now at age 17 I am lucky to see him a couple times a year, let alone get him to try and build anything.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great project BJ, I'm going to do that with my grandson. He's only 3, but he loves those tools


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I never had you down as the artistic type, did you're wife have any input with the designs? I've said it several times before but I must say it again, Bj. you never cease to amaze me. What a pity that we live over 12,000 miles apart, if we were neighbours I think I would spend my days in you're "shed"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry and thanks

I'm not the artistic type but my BOSS is ,, she walked into the "shed" I want you to look at something and I said OK ,,what ?,,, I see some firewood , now if I put this rock on it what do you see ,,, I see some firewood with a rock on it !, no what you see is your next project, I want you to make it b/4 this weekend..!!

OK you find the rocks and I will do it...  

Then she came back into the shop and said I want one more thing made, and I said OK what ?,,, I have some old beans that I was going to put in the trash can I want you to make something with them,,and I said great I cut wood I don't cut up beans,,,,,,,,she said you don't get it do you , and I said NO I don't I want you to make something with them,,,,,and I said OK how about if a pull a pattern out of this book and glue them on it.....she said that's great But I want to see it 1st.... I got the ok for the chicken and set off to cut it out,,, got it done and see was back ,I want 3 made, OK, but don't make all 3 the kids would love to do it...this weekend...

So that's how the kids will have some new items to play with this weekend.


Bj 

============


harrysin said:


> Bj, I never had you down as the artistic type, did you're wife have any input with the designs? I've said it several times before but I must say it again, Bj. you never cease to amaze me. What a pity that we live over 12,000 miles apart, if we were neighbours I think I would spend my days in you're "shed"


----------

